# Élémentary sur iMac 24 p



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé Élémentary en dual boot, mais depuis mon iMac démarre d'office sur ce système. Je suis obligé d'appuyer sur Alt pour avoir le choix du disque de démarrage.

Comment faire pour que OSX démarre en premier ? 

OSX El Capitan 10.11.6


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
Il faut aller dans préférences systèmes -> démarrage, et choisir l'OS souhaité.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2019)

Tout simplement... merci !


----------

